# Introducing new Angelfish?



## RobertsKitty (Jan 8, 2010)

I have a full grown Angelfish in a 29 gallon aquarium with a gourami and some tetra. I am upgrading aquariums and I would love to add an angel but I have heard Angelfish are very territorial and the only way to have more than 1 in a tank is to start them from babies and let them pair off naturally.

I do not want eggs (and I do not have the heart to remove the eggs if they are laid) and I do not want my current Angel to pick on the new Angel or be picked on by the new Angel. Is there any way I can safely add a new angel or should I find a different fish?


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

I'd say that, with a big enough tank and decor to break line of sight/mark territory, you should be ok. Still I'd introduce a couple at least, and all at once of course, so that the aggression is spread out. And in a community tank with cories, tetras, etc, the fry will probably all be eaten.


----------



## sirdavidofdiscus (Dec 8, 2006)

Most fish are somewhat territeriol, so if you are moving your existing fish to a new tank with new or different layout, add the new fish at the same time. Unless the new ones are smaller then add the new ones first. If nothing else it will takke a few days before anyone in the tank is at home enough to cause trouble. 
And follow BelieveinBlue's advice also.


----------



## RobertsKitty (Jan 8, 2010)

So I should add more than 1 angel?

And so far the angel totally ignores the tetra (they are full grown columbian tetra) and all the cory cats are full grown too (all about 2-3 inches and super fat) so unless they pick tiny bits off at a time there is no way the Angel that I already have could eat them so I cannot imagine adding one would increase the risk.

And I actually have grown out half a dozen platy fry in the angelfish tank. They were too fast so my angel gave up.

Thanks for your help


----------



## RobertsKitty (Jan 8, 2010)

I also read that it is not good to have odd numbers of Angels because one tends to get picked on by the other two. Is this true or would say 3 angels be ok together?


----------



## RobertsKitty (Jan 8, 2010)

Cannot edit my post, sorry for the repeat posting. If I added Angels, since I already have 1 adult angel will I have to get adults or can I get juveniles? Will the adult angel kill them?


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

probably not, since most adults don't see juveniles as competition, so the young are usually left alone. And yes, if you have 3 angels and 2 pair up, then the pair will harass the lone angel. I'd say sell the adult for a nice amount of cash, get 6 juveniles, and raise them up and let them pair up.


----------



## RobertsKitty (Jan 8, 2010)

I live out in the middle of no where, there is no where that is going to buy the unwanted Angels, thats why I was asking. Any that I get will have to figure out how to play nice because I don't have other options.


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

This is my experience...yours may vary. I had a lone adult female angel in a 55 gallon with some Congo tetra, BN pleco and a Ctenopoma. I added 3 young angels (about quarter sized bodies, maybe a tad smaller) and didn't have any issues with the adult angel. They got along fine. If you only add one more you do run the risk of your angel picking on it.


----------

